# String Plucking



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi AT,

I been shooting traditional longbow for about half a year and I have this serious string plucking problem that I have no idea how to fix.

Its a 68" 35# longbow, I make my own wood arrow uncut, right handed shooter.

How I think its string plucking is because there is a "tonggggg" sound after every shot and from time to time the arrow will hit the riser.

But with that said, I can hit the target up to 30m fine, groupings are very good at 20m too.

Interestingly, I had 3 different friends shooting my bow and they have no string plucking issues (from expert to someone who never shot before).

Also tried shooting on a 55# Recurve and 60# compound, same string plucking issue. Then I came to a conclusion that it was my form.

I shoot 3 under, I do fine with 2 under 1 above as well, anchor point is middle finger on the corner of my mouth, follow thru to 2nd anchor point behind my ear, I also shoot with my back.

I am running out of idea and this is very very frustrating... There are no issues with accuracy surprisingly, I had a friend who shot with me for a while look at my release, he said its very consistent....

Thank you for your time, Any advise would help =]

Jono


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

How deep do you hook the string? Glove or tab?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Is it a true pluck or hanging the ring finger on the string.... Finger pressure could be causing. Also if you truly have a dynamic release then try relaxing your draw arm.... Too much tension can cause the wrist to twist away from your face....


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh sorry, @grantmac , I use glove and its deep hook (first joint of my fingers)

@rsarns, I am not quite sure between the two but my middle finger seems to be the last that touch the string when releasing.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Additional information: The string rolls off my finger too much, so it goes left and right


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

icecoldx said:


> Additional information: The string rolls off my finger too much, so it goes left and right


I went back to the range today, "toonnggg" sound still exist but I am hitting the target ok.

Most pressure seems to be on the middle finger, my fingers are perpendicular to the string, I tilt my bow around 30 degrees to the right.

Should my finger be pointing down instead of perpendicular ? Should the pressure be on index finger instead ? Am I tilting too much ?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Perhaps a deeper hook and switching to a tab. Generally gloves will not let you hook deep enough to get off the string cleanly.

The sound could also be arrows which are contacting the riser either due to bow-hand torque or not being tuned.

-Grant


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

If I get a deeper hook, wont I get more string roll ?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The deeper hook allows you to relax your hand, the fingers get off the string better if you then focus on just relaxing them.

Grant


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Still no luck =[ hitting everything in the ring at 20 tho. Traditional longbow.


----------

